# Relocation not exactly travel but.



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Have you ever consider moving to another State, or Country. Me I always want to be close to a VA Facility.

Have consider Texas, MS, WV, or KY because lower cost of living in general.

Anyone else thing of trying a new home?

Lived in FL as a child & but the bugs and humity were a problem.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Yep, before I kick the bucket I want to get out of commiefornia so my rifles won't become property of the state when I die (thanks to new laws taking effect January 1st)


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Sure. I was born and raised in Tennessee. Now I'm raising a family in Colorado. If nothing is holding you down, live life to the fullest. That will mean something different to everyone.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Yep, before I kick the bucket I want to get out of commiefornia so my rifles won't become property of the state when I die (thanks to new laws taking effect January 1st)
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


That is total nonsense, but I understand just owning a firarm in Kalifornia is a pain in the behind. Friend owner a small sporting good store in Berney, CA. He had hand gun in his safe he could not sell locally, could not send out of state to another FFL, they were dead inventory he had to live with. Because they were on a list of restricted handguns.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've never traveled. Went on 2 day "vacation" once to ocean city 20 years ago. Rhon says two days is not a vacation. But it's as close as I've ever came to a vacation. 
Never had the urge to go anywhere. I do have friends that travel often. I have friends that are pilots and try to get me on a plane. No thanks. So I have the opportunity just not the urge. I'm quite content where I am.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Never. I live in one of the most mild climates in America. I don't want to move to one of those places where they have... what do you all them... the horrible weather, and the extreme... oh, _seasons_. Right, I don't want to move where they have seasons.

My grandparents lived on the east coast, and they'd get 100* days with 95% humidity, and then 5 feet of snow in winter.

For me, the difference is whether I wear a jacket with my shorts between summer and winter.

Also, I couldn't not live near a major body of water. When you spend your whole life a few blocks from water, being landlocked just feels so suffocating somehow. Don't know how to describe it.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I was born in Albuquerque and my family eventually moved to the D.C. suburbs in Virginia, then to Winston-Salem North Carolina and finally St. Louis, MO, where I spent most of my time as a kid.

After graduating college, I lived in a tiny town in Indiana and then moved to Wichita.

I've never travelled abroad, although I'm trying to plan a backpacking trip or perhaps some volunteer work upon graduation. I'd love to visit northern Europe, Asia and South and Central America. 

I have enjoyed vacations to Los Angeles and NYC (I have a brother living in each), many places in TX (San Antonio is my favorite), beach towns in North Carolina, beach towns on the gulf side of Florida, summers in rural Utah with my grandparents, Memphis, Omaha, and Kansas City. Me and my girlfriend are now saving up for a trip to New Orleans in the spring.

I don't want to live in Wichita after I graduate from grad school. It's just too small for my liking. But the job opportunities might keep me here for a bit longer.

I think travel expands your mind. There's a really big world out there and we're just a tiny, inconsequential part of it.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I spent 60 years in NJ, we had a good life and traveled a bit. Then in 2003 I visited Utah for the second time, I was SOLD!! We moved here 11 years ago and never looked back. In NJ we spent a lot of time on our boat, fishing and cruising from NJ to MA., once I got to the desert I found I didn't really miss the ocean.

I'm 72 and still work, I have a sales job where I work from home, no stress!! On weekends we go to the desert or mountains to explore, either on foot or by Jeep. Both my brother and best friend moved here over the last 1 1/2 years, they call me the "pioneer".


----------



## greenshade (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey,
I had never in my life considered relocating to a new place. But, I had to. I was staying in Texa, but I got a better opportunity in Canada, so relocated to this place, and I am glad I made this decision, because I am loving things here, and it's actually cool to be part of a new culture, and things had become more easier because we had hired professional movers for relocation. I am loving this new life here, and if you have any such plans too, I would recommend you to go ahead, initially, it might be a bit difficult for you, but later, things will get better. That's my experience.!!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

As a kid I lived in Halifax, Nova Scotia. As an adult, I live in Whitehorse, Yukon Territory. Do Google maps to see how far that is to drive


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Born in Danville Ga. For the longest time it wasn't even on a map. My Dad was Shell Shocked as we called it back then....he rarely spoke and never left the property. I thought I was being abused so I graduated H.S early and joined the Army at 17. When I got out the VA got me a job working for a company that sent me to Tampa Fl. I thought GREAT...sand surf bikinis etc etc...2 weeks in that hustle and bustle and I wanted to come home so bad! It took awhile but when I had to "retire" I beat feet back to the woods where I belong. I will die on this mountain..........a happy man


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> Born in Danville Ga. For the longest time it wasn't even on a map. My Dad was Shell Shocked as we called it back then....he rarely spoke and never left the property. I thought I was being abused so I graduated H.S early and joined the Army at 17. When I got out the VA got me a job working for a company that sent me to Tampa Fl. I thought GREAT...sand surf bikinis etc etc...2 weeks in that hustle and bustle and I wanted to come home so bad! It took awhile but when I had to "retire" I beat feet back to the woods where I belong. I will die on this mountain..........a happy man


The most important question here that we need answered: were the bikinis good in Tampa ?


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 5, 2018)

I've lived in many states..Texas, Colorado, Utah, California, Oregon, Washington. California was my favorite, back in the day, but it's stupid crazy now. They've brought their special brand of crazy to Washington, so I'll be glad to clear out of here in a few years. 

If I had to pick a place to move tomorrow, it would probably be back to Utah. Might give Idaho a try. Been there a lot, but never actually lived there. Wife is thinking Oklahoma, but I'm not a fan of tornadoes.


----------

